
Ask HN: Recommend Log Sanitizers - equalunique
When you have logs that need to be &quot;sanitized&quot; (i.e., clear any identifying information like IP addresses, host names, usernames, etc.), what tools do you find most useful?
======
marcc
We've had this problem, and ended up having to write it ourselves. There are a
lot of patterns that identify data as potentially sensitive, and being able to
redact this is part of something we've created.

It's open source and written in Go -- so you can see the types of data that
we've identified as needing redaction:

[https://github.com/replicatedhq/troubleshoot/blob/e42b7c3d77...](https://github.com/replicatedhq/troubleshoot/blob/e42b7c3d7747cbf0b6e2058745e889f8e03e6f63/pkg/redact/redact.go#L39)

------
Znafon
You may be interested in Sentry's data scrubber to remove things like credit
card numbers, password and API keys:
[https://github.com/getsentry/sentry/blob/95767d455b8004ec4b4...](https://github.com/getsentry/sentry/blob/95767d455b8004ec4b4c5026d84b64b6348e6d37/src/sentry/utils/data_scrubber.py#L39)

